# Where to buy bulk soy wax?



## candlesspace (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi.  Where are the best places to buy soy wax in small to large orders?


----------



## kumudini (Oct 29, 2015)

Have no idea how economical this is but here is a source
http://www.bulkapothecary.com/produ...-cb-advanced-soy-candle-wax-kosher-certified/


----------



## traderbren (Oct 29, 2015)

I like Candlewic for waxes and candle fragrance. They have soy wax in 50lbs: http://www.candlewic.com/store/product.aspx?q=c18,p1356&title=EcoSoya&reg;-CB-Advanced

Link is to one of the Eco Soya's, but they have their own wax blends as well for less. I buy their votive/pillar (not soy) blend and have been very happy.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2015)

Natures Garden carries it too. Www.naturesgardencandles.com


----------



## candlesspace (Oct 29, 2015)

thanks for the links


----------



## Stacyspy (Oct 29, 2015)

I use VA Candle Supply. I like their selection of waxes and FOs.


----------

